# Scores to collect for GPU-Z Hall of Fame



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2007)

Which kind of records like (max gpu clock, max gpu overclock) should be recorded for the online validation hall of fame page?


----------



## Stinger_PY (Oct 4, 2007)

I think, Max GPU/Mem clocks and Max Percentage of overclock.
And if possible, group them according to the cooling used for testing.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 4, 2007)

what about the pixel/tex fillrate and bandwidth? as well as overclock


----------



## Simri (Oct 4, 2007)

yes pixel/tex fillrate and bandwidth?


----------



## mandelore (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah, basically:

What overclock you have, and % overclock achieved, and what the resulting pix/tex fillrate and bandwidth are resulting from that overclock, think that would probs be best

*-GPU Overclock: xxxMHz,  Memory Overclock xxxMHz, (NV Shader Overclock xxxMHz)

-Percentage Overclock: GPU xx% over base, Memory xx% over base (nv Shader clock xx% over base)

-Achieved pixel fillrate: xxG pixels/s

-Achieved Texture fillrate: xxG texels/s

-Achieved Memory Bandwidth:  xxGB/s*


----------



## Stinger_PY (Oct 4, 2007)

mandelore said:


> yeah, basically:
> 
> What overclock you have, and % overclock achieved, and what the resulting pix/tex fillrate and bandwidth are resulting from that overclock, think that would probs be best
> 
> ...



i agree with you. that would show everything needed.


----------



## Ripper3 (Oct 4, 2007)

The fillrate and bandwidth, etc. aren't quite calculated from them. The theoretical bandwidth and fillrate is, but real-world always shows a different result.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 5, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> Just Max Core, shaders and mem. The fillrate and bandwidth stuff is calculated from them so i see no point of making records for them.



I do see a reason for showing them, they demonstrate the end product of a variety of different configurations of gpu/mem/shader clock frequencies, and not everyone will go off and calculate them!

it allows us to see how diff combos will effect these important results, and thusly i believe should be included, even if they are in smaller font or as a side/optional information set


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 5, 2007)

mandelore said:


> yeah, basically:
> 
> What overclock you have, and % overclock achieved, and what the resulting pix/tex fillrate and bandwidth are resulting from that overclock, think that would probs be best
> 
> ...



That sums it up


----------



## GH Z (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice tool but I'd much rather see ATI Tool working 100%


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 5, 2007)

GH Z said:


> Nice tool but I'd much rather see ATI Tool working 100%



most of the time when ATI tool isnt working its user error


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say the fillrates and bandwidth are much more indicative of overclock value than actually overclock numbers...certain cards will perform different at the same clocks because they are different quality, the fillrates and bandwidth are what matter anyway


----------



## action man (Oct 5, 2007)

cool little tool 

- Percentage Overclock: GPU and MEMORY
- reported pixel fillrate
- reported Texture fillrate
- reported Memory Bandwidth

should just about cover everything


----------



## GH Z (Oct 8, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> most of the time when ATI tool isnt working its user error



Not in this instance


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2007)

max oc then max percent oc would work best


----------

